# anitum



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

anitum




Waiting for flowering 
photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## Shiva (May 4, 2011)

Another beauty on the way!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2011)

I count 11 beauties on the way!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I want one!



+1


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 4, 2011)

And the jealousy just sets in....


----------



## goldenrose (May 4, 2011)

OHHH - is this a tease or torture? oke:


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

WOW!! :clap:!


----------



## Hien (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that are quite a few you have there.
From what I understand, this species is very rare in the USA (perhaps, it is still not legal. I am not sure why it is illegal though) , and it is the dream plant for many US paph collectors.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2011)

Hien said:


> Wow, that are quite a few you have there.
> From what I understand, this species is very rare in the USA (perhaps, it is still not legal. I am not sure why it is illegal though) , and it is the dream plant for many US paph collectors.



Anitum (as a species) was named after CITES placed all Paphs under Appendix 1 in the late 80's (I can't recall the actuall cut off date). 

Sometimes its been called or labeled as a variety or form of adductum making it easier to get under the CITES radar in older collections as propagated plants. Coming from the Philipinnes there is probably not much documentation of flask produced seedlings legally entering the US.

These all look like first time blooming seedlings from the foliage I can see in the pic.


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 4, 2011)

I love looking at this pic.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 4, 2011)

Wow! That will be a sight to behold when they all open!


----------



## paphioboy (May 4, 2011)

Whoa!! So many... We need a group shot when all are in bloom..


----------



## Paph Wrangler (May 4, 2011)

Ice said:


> anitum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, that just makes me plain sick.......with envy!! :drool: All I can seem to do with adductum is blast buds. Oh well, I suppose I can just bloom it vicariously through others.


----------



## paphjoint (May 5, 2011)

From what I gathered - anitum is originating from a remote area of Mindanao.


----------



## Pete (May 5, 2011)

extremely jealous


----------



## Pete (May 5, 2011)

anitums do not, under any circumstances, produce 6 flowers.


----------



## Paul (May 5, 2011)

this will make an amazing shot ... 

On Tanaka's website, it is reported that plants in the wild can be very big, about the size of a very big roth or phil, or a "small" kolopakingii. I don't know if such plants still exist...


----------



## Roth (May 5, 2011)

Pete said:


> anitums do not, under any circumstances, produce 6 flowers.



In the wild they do. After a year, the plants start to become extremely small and slowly die. You can see the process on that picture, the leaves start to become yellow white. After blooming, nothing will be left of most of them.



Paul said:


> this will make an amazing shot ...
> 
> On Tanaka's website, it is reported that plants in the wild can be very big, about the size of a very big roth or phil, or a "small" kolopakingii. I don't know if such plants still exist...



All of the wild anitum are very big plants but they are not cultivated properly. They grow on heavy metal soils.


----------



## paphjoint (May 5, 2011)

Sure they can


Pete said:


> anitums do not, under any circumstances, produce 6 flowers.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2011)

Roth said:


> In the wild they do. After a year, the plants start to become extremely small and slowly die. You can see the process on that picture, the leaves start to become yellow white. After blooming, nothing will be left of most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the wild anitum are very big plants but they are not cultivated properly. They grow on heavy metal soils.



Sounds like magnesium deficiency. (Or potassium overdose).

I looked up a plant description in Birk. Lists adductum as having 2-3 flowers, but "var anitum" as having 3-7 flowers. In some ways this reminds me of Paph philipinnense and var. roebellinii.


----------



## paphjoint (May 6, 2011)

Exactly 
Golamco when visiting the site found dried flowerscapes with 6 flowers 



Rick said:


> Sounds like magnesium deficiency. (Or potassium overdose).
> 
> I looked up a plant description in Birk. Lists adductum as having 2-3 flowers, but "var anitum" as having 3-7 flowers. In some ways this reminds me of Paph philipinnense and var. roebellinii.


----------



## Howzat (May 6, 2011)

If these are illegal, how can you make them legal??? Or when those flower and are bred now, can they be made legal??? How many more generations before you can make plants legal before they can be imported???? For Conservation sake don't we have an obligation to make "in vitro" seedlings legal and the species can be proliferated???


----------



## Pete (May 6, 2011)

ok. i have a friend from northern mindinao that told me never more than 4 flowers.
thats interesting about the magnesium


----------



## Pete (May 6, 2011)

howard- basically the USFWS says that because all paphs are appendix I, (restricting *all* trade), and because this "species" was technically not described until the late 90's, about ten years after the uplisting, it is illegal and thus any plants you make from it are also illegal. It will always remain illegal, unless, they are confiscated somewhere, end up in a plant rescue center/botanical garden and are distributed through them, or unless they become "overwhelmingly common " as ive been told...... or something like that. it sucks.


----------



## Pete (May 6, 2011)

and yes, obviously making more in tissue culture so as to lessen the burden on wild collected plants as well as the general preservation of a rare species would be the smart thing to do.....


----------



## Howzat (May 6, 2011)

Pete said:


> and yes, obviously making more in tissue culture so as to lessen the burden on wild collected plants as well as the general preservation of a rare species would be the smart thing to do.....



But, the USFW is not (smart enough). Pity for hobbyists and pity for the plants living in the wild as they are still being hunted down.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2011)

However if enterprizing individuals holding breedable plants (legal or not) were to breed the snot out of them and sell them as adductum "extra dark" then eventually they could be so common that there would be no way to police them. But then If they weren't illegal then no one would want them anyway and the enterprizing breeder would be stuck with all that over production getting busted for holding 2000 illegal plants.

However (however) I would bet that most people that did pick up these "extra dark" offspring would probably loose their tags so in 5 years we'd all be fighting over whether or not such and such plant was a "true" adductum or a "true" anitum.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2011)

they are already being inter-bred here today. but if they are same species there is no difference, right? Either way, I don't ever see them ever flooding the market... from what i understand adductum is difficult to germinate. i know firsthand they are also hard to establish from flask. adductum is also extremely slow to maturity, all reasons why they are so infrequently seen for sale by commercial nurseries.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> they are already being inter-bred here today. but if they are same species there is no difference, right? Either way, I don't ever see them ever flooding the market... from what i understand adductum is difficult to germinate. i know firsthand they are also hard to establish from flask. adductum is also extremely slow to maturity, all reasons why they are so infrequently seen for sale by commercial nurseries.



Tom at Fox Valley had a nice supply awhile ago of straight adductum


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Tom at Fox Valley had a nice supply awhile ago of straight adductum



I got two of these, and in the basket system they have already grown noticably in a couple of months time.

A two or three years ago Sam was selling some seedling adductums that were "extra dark". I bought 2 but eventually lost them. (I bet to K overdose).

I wouldn't be surprised if there were a decent handful of var anitums around that are parked as adductum


----------



## Ice (May 7, 2011)

First Bloom 2 flower








photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## John Boy (May 7, 2011)

That is one hell of a dorsal!!!!


----------



## Shiva (May 7, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow! :drool::clap:


----------



## Howzat (May 7, 2011)

OK Yang Ji, are you going to breed fom them (cross sib)???? We will buy the flasks from you. I don't think that you will ever flood the market in a few years. Maybe after 8-10 years. Just like sanderianum. At least you help preserve the wild population. To market in USA or Europe, you may have to call adductum "extra dark".
How long does it take to maturity (FS) from flask???


----------



## Rick (May 7, 2011)

The dorsal is reminiscent of gigantifolium. The staminode is structured differently, and obviously the plants come from pretty different parts of the world.

I wonder if the pollinating species is the same, or is there a universal visual clue to a wide range of related pollinators after which the mechanics of the flower sort out the specific pollinator.


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Dark dorsal on the 2nd bloom!


----------



## paphioboy (May 7, 2011)

wow.. Both are amazing but the second one is SOLID!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 7, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> wow.. Both are amazing but the second one is SOLID!



Correction: SOLD!


----------



## hchan (May 7, 2011)

Wow, look at the dorsal of the second one!!! I want...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2011)

I can't stand it!!! So jealous!


----------



## Ice (May 18, 2011)

photo by yang-ji
thanks


----------



## cattmad (May 18, 2011)

nice, I particularly like the second one, dark and better form


----------



## paphioboy (May 18, 2011)

Very dark moody looking flowers...  But I love them..


----------



## Roth (May 18, 2011)

Just like that, Golamco never went to the habitat, ever. He bought the plants from someone from U. family. The real collector is here, with a clump of randsii gigantea, growing amongst a colony of anitum:







There are indeed anitum with 6 flowers per stem, and even natural hybrids anitum x randsii gigantea. One good photo is here:

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphadductum.htm

Under the name adductum. The natural hybrid can have up to 10 flowers per stem.


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 18, 2011)

OMG... I just lost my breakfast when I saw that randsii. Really... just slap me in the fash a few times... I would be less painful.


----------



## paphjoint (May 18, 2011)

sure he went there and on several occasions 



Roth said:


> Just like that, Golamco never went to the habitat, ever. He bought the plants from someone from U. family. The real collector is here, with a clump of randsii gigantea, growing amongst a colony of anitum


----------



## Pete (May 18, 2011)

exceptional. both yang's plants as well roth's.



> I wonder if the pollinating species is the same, or is there a universal visual clue to a wide range of related pollinators after which the mechanics of the flower sort out the specific pollinator.


 majority are hoverflies of the family Syrphidiae. family is extremely widely distributed with probly like 5-6000 species. many have evolved with muellerian mimicry, having gold and black barring on their abdomens so as to appear as a wasp or bee of some sort. many are initially attracted by colors and are then brought in for a closer look but warts on petals, colorbreaks, warts on back of pouch below staminode (venustum) warts on staminode or other staminodinal variations (roth) all act as brood site mimics. meaning they are dressed up to look like an ideal place for their pollinator to want to come investigate as a place to lay their eggs, so their eggs will have plenty of food as they grow up (hoverflies eat aphids/aphid larvae)... of course hoverflies and paphiopedilum are not an exclusive relationship, as fragrances and different floral morphological designs and stuff are highly variable within a widespread genus of ~90 species but they are certainly a well established mutualism.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2011)

Pete said:


> exceptional. both yang's plants as well roth's.
> 
> 
> majority are hoverflies of the family Syrphidiae. family is extremely widely distributed with probly like 5-6000 species. many have evolved with muellerian mimicry, having gold and black barring on their abdomens so as to appear as a wasp or bee of some sort. many are initially attracted by colors and are then brought in for a closer look but warts on petals, colorbreaks, warts on back of pouch below staminode (venustum) warts on staminode or other staminodinal variations (roth) all act as brood site mimics. meaning they are dressed up to look like an ideal place for their pollinator to want to come investigate as a place to lay their eggs, so their eggs will have plenty of food as they grow up (hoverflies eat aphids/aphid larvae)... of course hoverflies and paphiopedilum are not an exclusive relationship, as fragrances and different floral morphological designs and stuff are highly variable within a widespread genus of ~90 species but they are certainly a well established mutualism.



Keep in mind that the 5-6000 species vary considerably in size, shape, habits and distribution. So even under the general heading of "hover flies" you can still get almost species specific pollination going within a group of sympatric paph species.


----------

